# URGENT help needed



## a111087 (Nov 12, 2012)

Please help, I need this done ASAP or they will eat me ALIVE! 

My class requires me to have at least two people review my short Java program and write a short review on included checklist.
I don't care if you actually read it, neither do I care if you actually know anything about Java.  The program is so simple, that you don't really need an in depth knowledge of the language.


EDIT: I will have 2 more tasks that will need review. Will post them as soon as I am done with them. 

Thank you!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2012)

/r/ easy rhino


----------



## a111087 (Nov 12, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> /r/ easy rhino



????


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2012)

easy rhino is a java developer. Pm him maybe.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2012)

"The Runnable interface is what will allow us to create five needed threads in the main method and give an illusion of these threads running at the same time."
If you run it on a multi-core processor or multi-processor system, that isn't an illusion; it literally is running in, as you say, parrallel.  That is, many threads simutaneously.


I don't want to fill out this form because I don't want no phone calls. 

Pretty sure this is supposed to done in person, not via text on the interwebs.


----------



## a111087 (Nov 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> "The Runnable interface is what will allow us to create five needed threads in the main method and give an illusion of these threads running at the same time."
> If you run it on a multi-core processor or multi-processor system, that isn't an illusion; it literally is running in, as you say, parrallel.  That is, many threads simutaneously.
> 
> 
> ...



Those aren't full threads you are thinking of.  

And I asked them already if this has to be done in person and they said it doesn't matter.  
As far as phone calls go, I think the chances of you getting a phone call is low.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I looked over the code, the explanation and the checklist, but...

I don't think they are going to be happy with someone with a foreign name, providing a non-US phone number, and above all, living in Yurop. =|


----------



## a111087 (Nov 13, 2012)

Vinska said:


> I looked over the code, the explanation and the checklist, but...
> 
> I don't think they are going to be happy with someone with a foreign name, providing a non-US phone number, and above all, living in Yurop. =|



thanks anyway.


----------

